
Equifax's dox of America: Sign up for “free” monitoring, get billed forever - rishabhd
https://boingboing.net/2017/09/09/to-unsubscribe-just-die.html
======
reilly3000
I don't know of a B2C contract in the world that lives in perpetuity without a
termination option. Boo for a clickbaity title.

That being said, shame on Equifax for gathering credit cards and holding them
for a year. The atrophy on them during that period will be incredible
anyways(change of address, stolen card,expiry etc). Nor should they be trusted
with keeping said information safe.

